# App Idea



## ebb101 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello--
I'm not sure if this is the right place for this...
But I have an idea for an app and wanted to partner with a developer. Is there anyone interested in working on this type of project?
If so, just send me an email at mattgfx (at))gmail dot com

Thanks!


----------

